# Maggie Valley, Nc



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

We are taking my wife's parents (50's) on a trip in mid June. The two big activities planned are the Biltmore Estate in Ashville, NC, and Unto These Hills in Cherokee, NC. We are considering making this their first camping trip. We have been looking for CG's in the Maggie Valley area. We don't want to leave a bad taste in their mouth for camping, or they will never stay in the OB again. Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

biga said:


> We are taking my wife's parents (50's) on a trip in mid June. The two big activities planned are the Biltmore Estate in Ashville, NC, and Unto These Hills in Cherokee, NC. We are considering making this their first camping trip. We have been looking for CG's in the Maggie Valley area. We don't want to leave a bad taste in their mouth for camping, or they will never stay in the OB again. Anyone have suggestions?
> [snapback]110425[/snapback]​


It's been a couple of years since I was there but the KOA in Cherokee was super nice. I checked out the rest of them and they were not nowhere near as good. I ended up in one that was close to the casino once and it was super noisy right on the main road going from Maggie Valley to Cherokee. The Yogi Bear was a rough looking place. Things may have changed but I doubt it.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

biga said:


> We are taking my wife's parents (50's) on a trip in mid June. The two big activities planned are the Biltmore Estate in Ashville, NC, and Unto These Hills in Cherokee, NC. We are considering making this their first camping trip. We have been looking for CG's in the Maggie Valley area. We don't want to leave a bad taste in their mouth for camping, or they will never stay in the OB again. Anyone have suggestions?
> [snapback]110425[/snapback]​


It's been quite a few years since I was in Maggie. My parents used to live there.

When I was there, the road from Maggie to Cherokee (US 19) was a relatively narrow and winding road with a pretty good grade. The traffic can also get pretty bad, and if there is a large rig in front of you, it can really slow progress down to a crawl.

We found that it was easier and less nerve wracking to take US 23-74 from Waynesville through Silva and then pick up 441 into Cherokee. It might add a few miles, but it's a much better road (4 lanes).

Dan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

have they ever camped in that area? Reason I ask is maybe they have a spot they camped at years ago that they might like to go back to.


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

dont miss wheels thru time in maggie vally.neat motorcycle collection with a few cars,dave


----------



## slivengo (Apr 13, 2004)

Try Pride rv resort (pridervresort.com) they are about 1 mile off of I-40. It is very clean and the people that run it are very nice. Asheville is about .5 hr down the road and Maggie Valley is about 10min. Cherokee is about 45min. and the best way is to take US 23-74. Dillsboro is a nice historical town 45 mins. a way and you can take train rides up into the mountains check out this site 
www.gsmr.com/events/mystery-theatre.php 
We are going to be at pride the week of july4th and we are going to do this mystery-theratre ride. 
have fun

steve,rena,hanna,seth
04 26r


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone.

We will definately have to check out the motorcycle museum.

I checked into Pride, but they are already booked for our dates.

We are now looking at Stonebridge RV Resort $30/night creekside w/ full hookups.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

biga said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> We will definately have to check out the motorcycle museum.
> 
> ...


Make sure that's not the one right on 19. If it is it's actually closer to Cherokee than Maggie Valley. We camped on the stream which they failed to mention runs right beside busy 19. Very noisy traffic situation. May not be the same one but the website looks familiar.


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

Use Cherokee KOA , you will not go wrong. Been there several times, most recently two weeks ago. Very pretty park . On Friday night they had a spagetti dinner and on Sat. night it was steak. Also tried the pancake breaksfast. Everything was excellent. Paved roads, concrete pads, oh well I could go on and on. Go, you will enjoy !!!!!!


----------

